# MOVED: Pressure By the Nikon D600?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2012)

This topic has been moved to Third Party Manufacturers.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7137.0


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Canon entry level FF vs D600*

Ok so a no frills cheap FF camera is pretty much what I'v been waiting for since I bought my 40d 5 years ago, the 5dmkii has tempted me many times, but has always hovered just out of price range and I only like buying bodies new [personal pref] so I wouldn't buy a 5dc. 

These 2 bodies have me really excited, I'm not that bought into canon system [ a few lenses, ex flash] but I would like to stay with them. I just want to speculate on the specs of both cameras and wether people are as excited as I am, which would you buy etc.

Canon FF: 22MP full frame sensor
19 AF point, all cross-type
4 fps
Viewfinder coverage: 100%
Non to little Weather sealing
Single card slot
60d type construction 
£1,400/$1,800


Nikon FF: 24.7MP full frame sensor
39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points
3 fps
Viewfinder coverage: 100%
Weather sealed
Single card slot
£1,200/$1,500

Currency conversions are not an exact match as we pay more in the UK. I took the rumored $1,500 price point of the Nikon, converted it to UK pounds then put a few extra 100 on that we seem to pay. With the Canon I simply put a few extra 100 on the price of the nikon, as seems to be their way of late. All this is guess work and speculation anyway 

21mp sensor for canon because this could be a tweeked 5dmkii sensor [or the same one]
I think the Nikon will be around 3fps, pretty low but the d800 does 4 so I don't think they would release a camera that does the same [with a fair amount of MP] for a lot cheaper, canon has more lee-way so I'm predicting 5fps.
Canon has been a lot more generous with their AF's too [5dmkiii] so I'm predicting the 7d's AF. 
However, I just can't see canon putting weather sealing in a cheap FF, hopefully I will be proved wrong.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*

Thanks


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*

a newer entry level FF is what i am waiting for too, currently using a 5DC, want something with better AF, video, and maybe 16mp.

my prediction would be Canon simply use the 5D2 with lower price to counter the rival of D600. Just lowering the price to $1600-$1700 USD will get a lot of Canon buyers.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*

I think your specs are probably fairly close.

The rumored Nikon pricing has always seemed a bit optimistic to me. Only time will tell.

Whether Canon reuses the 5DII sensor and processor or goes for the 5DIII sensor and processor will, I think, depend on which is less costly from a manufacturing standpoint. Rather than maintain two production lines each for the sensor and processor, it may be less expensive to consolidate the production and use the same sensor and processor in both cameras. 

Given Canon's history of handing their sensor down the model line, I wouldn't be surprised to see it share the same sensor as the 5DIII.


----------



## takoman46 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*



unfocused said:


> I think your specs are probably fairly close.
> 
> The rumored Nikon pricing has always seemed a bit optimistic to me. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...



I think that it's highly unlikely for a cheap entry level FF body to share the same sensor and processor as the 5D3. I would think more along the lines of the 5D2 in performance. I definitely would not expect anywhere near the same high ISO performance and noise handling as the 5D3. I think an entry level FF body will be more of a prosumer gimmick than a professional level body.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*

I wonder how they gonna do it.. 
A new entry level FF camera has to be better than 5d2 and worse than 5d3?? 

Anyhow i just hope some rumours come out really soon!! im waiting to see what happens, and then decide between 5dmkii or this new entry level FF. 
Nikon is not out of choice though.Had 2 SLRs from canon already and was happy with them, but gave all my gear to my little sister as she started on photography. So I'm gonna start from zero, can go either way, even had a thought on sony too!


----------



## ablearcher (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon entry level FF vs D600*



pakosouthpark said:


> I wonder how they gonna do it..
> A new entry level FF camera has to be better than 5d2 and worse than 5d3??


 Yeah, I've been thinking about this too. Even giving MKII an AF from 7D is gonna hurt a lot of MKIII potential customers. Producing a downgrade from MKII might not get a warm reception. THis is a good puzzle created by Canon. IMO, MKIII should've been priced at $2700 and then it would only be natural to produce a high megapix body for the price around $3700 - $4100. That would've been a solid lineup for FF. Not sure what exactly they are planning to do now. 

I also thought that there will be no entry level FF at all - maybe a really well updated variation of 7D. However, now with the newly announced firmware update for the current 7D that does not make much sense either. Personally, I'm lost with how Canon is planning to position their new and old bodies lineup in a near future.


----------

